
Elon Musk's Neuralink looks to begin outfitting human brains with faster I/O - tcarn
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/16/elon-musks-neuralink-looks-to-begin-outfitting-human-brains-with-faster-input-and-output-starting-next-year/
======
pontifier
I think he's hit the nail on the head about symbiosis with AI. If we can start
to augment our own intelligence then we can, like he said, "go along for the
ride".

I feel like we've read a lot of the same Sci-Fi books... here are some of my
favorites that involve augmented intelligence and the possible AI struggles in
the future:

True names, the Peace War books, as well as the short story "Bookworm, Run!"
by Vernor Vinge.

Old man's war by John Scalzi.

The Heechee Saga by Frederick Pohl.

The Fall Revolution series by Ken MacLeod.

The Virga series by Karl Schroeder.

Musk is playing an active role in the Sci-Non-Fi that we'll all be a part of
if we live long enough...

~~~
pontifier
Watching the video, near the end, I started thinking about wireheads in the
Known Space books by Larry Niven... Sign me up!

------
jammygit
After just reading that recent article about working conditions at Tesla and
the struggles there to produce at high enough quality levels, it is surprising
that he is working on this as well.

One can't help but to take it seriously considering his other achievements,
but I hope he doesn't stretch himself too thin.

\- Tesla

\- SpaceX

\- Boring Co

\- Neuralink

\- Flamethrower innovator

edit: the video linked in the ars technica article about similar tech:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=QRt8QCx3BCo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=QRt8QCx3BCo)

~~~
mandeepj
> Flamethrower innovator It was a small project or just sidekick. It's done

>Boring Co Seems like no struggles there. Tech is established

>Tesla They scaled it and are out of production hell

> SpaceX Things are going smooth there. They have nailed landings and
> launches. No immediate fires to address

Looks like Elon have some capacity to focus on other endeavors.

~~~
jameslevy
The only fires that SpaceX needs to address are the actual ones, like at the
launchpad explosion a couple months back.

~~~
mlindner
You mean a couple years ago? There hasn't been a launchpad explosion since
2016. That was resolved a long time ago.

~~~
FrojoS
Crew Dragon (still uncrewed) exploded on April 20 this year during a test
after its return from ISS. [https://www.space.com/spacex-crew-dragon-
explosion-nasa-memo...](https://www.space.com/spacex-crew-dragon-explosion-
nasa-memo.html) It sounds like the program was only set back for a few months
though.

------
LinuxBender
Will there be a bug-bounty program for the wireless brain interface?

------
nikolay
Elon really likes to be the real-life Iron Man...

------
devoply
In the 90s they did something similar, wiring up some poor soul who did not
have any other options with a bunch of wires to make him walk by wiring
impulses from the brain to the legs eventually to abandon him with all the
wires still plugged up into him when the funding was cancelled. Please don't
be that guy. This is very far fetched and totally science fiction and much
like most of Musk's other schemes, or maybe like Elizbeth Holmes schemes, does
not really match up with reality of what's possible.

~~~
alunchbox
Didn't they already prove they can send images, feeling etc.. through the net
from Chimp to Chimp. And more recently done this with humans? I 100% agree
about not leaving these people in an unstable and uncomfortable state as
that's inhumane, but I don't think we should be saying this isn't possible or
reality.

~~~
devoply
Yes Chimp 2 verbally described what Chimp 1 saw in great detail so it was
completely proven and could not have been a fluke as much of science these
days tends to be so they can justify more funding.

